# Queen in labour ..... problem



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My queen is due 6 kittens, at the moment all we have is one placenta and she has stopped labour.
Very worried and she is booked for a C-section at 12 noon.

Please send positive vibes, I am so worried about her.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dreadful news. Hope all goes well xxxxxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Why cant a vet give the injection to restart labour?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

fingers crossed it all goes smoothly CC


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Thinking of you both and hoping for a safe outcome.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh CC, Really hope all goes well for your girl and her babies. 

Sending lots of positive vibes and (((hugs))) to you xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

On no, all fingers and paws crossed for you here, let us know how it goes.

Thinking of you and your girl xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is not a placenta, its a bubble of blood.

I will update later, not happy to wait until 12noon, I am going now.


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear you are having problems, hope everything will be okay.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Why cant a vet give the injection to restart labour?


My british girls last litter had labour that started then stopped before any pushing began which left a bubble of fluid protruding from under her tail - she had an oxytocin injection which restated her contractions and all five kittens were delivered safely very quickly.

So sorry you are having problems, will be keeping everything crossed for safe delivery of kittens and mum xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.

Injection was given and we are just waiting but strong contractions and pushing has been 25 minutes now with no progress.

Vet is giving her 5 more minutes then we proceed with section.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh dear, I hope she and kittens ok !Is it her first litter ?
Everything crossed and prayers here.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is her 2nd litter, her first litter last year was 6 healthy kittens.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Everything crossed for you, her and her kittens.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry CC twice I have typed a PM and for some reason it wont send - after Oxytocin would expect kittens to arrive fairly quickly, I barely made a 15 minute drive back from vets. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you 

Vet took my girl into theatre, then came out to get me, kitten has been born, he is massive and seemed to have been stuck.

All is fine now, and we are staying at the vets until all kittens have been born.

Beautiful silver classic boy.

Not sure I can go through this worry again and it certainly is not worth the risk when faced with losing a much loved queen.

Can see my breeding days over now after this.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wicket, your pm's did get through, thank you for your help. xx


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Oops, cross posted. Glad it's going ok and the stuck kitten is out 

Liked your last post for the kittens, not because it's been stressful and bad experience for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens being born quickly now, have 2 silver classic tabbies and one red so far.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Very relieved it's going well. 

Still keeping everything crossed it all turns out ok. Babies sound adorable (jealousy building here)


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

So relieved for you. Kittens sound gorgeous.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

My stomach is in knots from just reading the thread . God knows what your going through there . Everything is crossed here for a good outcome ... xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Injection was given and we are just waiting but strong contractions and pushing has been 25 minutes now with no progress.
> 
> Vet is giving her 5 more minutes then we proceed with section.


this is exactly what happened with Holly, one kitten was born but it was hard work for her then contractions stopped completely. injection given, panting and good contractions started but nothing else. she had to have a c-section to get the other kitten out


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

kittens sound beautiful, hope all is going well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

Still going strong and another 2 kittens need to be born.

Sadly one tortie didn't make it .... RIP Beautiful girl. xxxx

So far, 2 Silver Classic.
1 Red Classic Tabby.
3 Torties.

All 6 babies so far feeding and appear to be in good health.

Queen upset as she is not in her normal surroundings so she didn't do anything for the kittens, she just left them in sacs.

This queen seems to have big litters, I do prefer small litters so on this basis I have decided to retire her.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased all is now going well, keeping everything crossed. 

Sorry to hear the Tortie baby didn't make it  RIP little girl xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm glad all went well with the birth in the end, what a relief! 

RIP little baby xxxx


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

You must be so worried CC my thoughts are with you and your queen,
please keep us updated about her.
xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So pleased babies were born safely, what a morning for you both!
Sweet dreams little baby xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Quick update:
> <snip>
> 
> Queen upset as she is not in her normal surroundings so she didn't do anything for the kittens, she just left them in sacs.
> <snip>.


So she delivered naturally in the end?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

So pleased babies were born safely,
you must be so pleased.
sorry about the Tortie baby RIP.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, just got home with my girl from the vets.

Yes, natural delivery as they had just taken her into theatre room.

So, not sure what the problems she had was, 1st kitten was stuck but she managed.

10 kittens born in total, first 6 all fine, last 4 babies I lost.

2 was born without placentas attached, other 2 was stillborn.

Between the 8th and 9th kitten being born there was a lot of yellow discharge, queen now on antibiotics but these 6 babies look fine.

Devastated I lost 4 babies today.

RIP Tiny Babies xxxxx

Photo for you all to see, Thank you for supporting me and my queen today.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The silver I thought I had turns out to be tortie  this is the first kitten that got stuck.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, just got home with my girl from the vets.
> 
> Yes, natural delivery as they had just taken her into theatre room.
> 
> ...


Oh Hun! I am so sorry you lost so many! nature can be so cruel but you must focus on your lovely little ones that have fought their way into the world! Big hugs for you, Mummy and babies from me and Liddy! XX


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

So pleased you, mum and the babies are all home now 

What a traumatic day for you and Mummy cat, hopefully you can relax a little now 

You have some stunning kittens there CC, the torties especially look :001_wub:

R.I.P little ones xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear you and your queen have had such a stressful and upsetting day, RIP little babies :sad:
However also pleased to hear Mum and remaining kittens are doing well. They look gorgeous!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry about the ones you lost, but great that she delivered naturally.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vets think she had closed pyo.
I cant believe I missed the signs, but then had I of seen the signs I wouldn't have 6 babies today.

Queen on synulox for 2 weeks and the vet is coming out to check them all tomorrow.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> The silver I thought I had turns out to be tortie  this is the first kitten that got stuck.


all beautiful babies and the first one has got to have the name of Sticky, sorry for the loss of the other ones and I hope little mummy is doing well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.

I am now going for this evening to give my girl lots of cuddles, she has made me very proud of her.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

10 babies...she must have been huge poor girl. Do you have their weights?

So sad for the 4 you lost :-(


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the 4 lost babies, but how wonderful to have 6 beautiful healthy ones after all your worry today xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats on the safe delivery of six kittens  I'm sorry that four didn't make it  RIP tinies xx Hope that mum and the others continue to do well


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, 10 babies! So sorry for the little ones you lost, but wishing all the best for the 6 you have, they are scrumptious! Well done Mum and slave xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats on the 6, are they all good weights? 

RIP little ones who didn't make it


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad the six arrived safely and mama is ok. Sorry about the little lost ones. RIP babies.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I forgot to write the weights down, will ask the vet tomorrow what they weighed.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

They are so beautiful! :001_tt1:

Sorry about the 4 that were lost, though  RIP xxx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I think you are incredibly brave.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I forgot to write the weights down, will ask the vet tomorrow what they weighed.


CC I think I'd forget my own name if I had to go through what you have today!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear 4 didn't make it 

Congrats on the 6 babies to you and your girl  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All settled, had a cuddle with mum, she is happier and all babies feeding.
We have a quiet nest.

Forward on 6 weeks and I realise I have torties and a red who will be running riot, what have I done.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Heck, just read through this thread. What an emotional rollercoaster for you. Am delighted to hear about and see the lovely pic of the gorgeous 6 and sad to hear about the others. May your super 6 be healthy and happy and keep getting stronger, and may their mum recover quickly and thrive too. They're lucky to be in your care. 
Rest easy at the bridge little cherubs. X


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Congrats on the beautiful kittens CC, but sorry that she had a bit of a traumatic birth and lost the others  very sad. Hope she's feeling better soon and the kitties do well


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry for the ones you lost. Glad mum has now settled in with her bubs.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Only just seen this. What a traumatic day for you. Hope everything is ok now and they were settled overnight x. Sorry to hear about the ones you lost but glad so many made it. 

Torties and reds hmmm, I have only just recovered from Chilli's running riot over the summer good luck!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope you all had a good night and mum and babies are all doing well this morning xx



catcoonz said:


> Forward on 6 weeks and I realise I have torties and a red who will be running riot, what have I done.


Sounds like heaven to me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.

Good night, was all quiet and feeding, mum adores them.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's great news


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh CC don't often come on the Breeding section but have just popped over to see your thread.
Glad to hear that Mum is now ok with her 6 Lovely kittens. I bet the Red one will keep you on your Toes when he's running a round
Sorry that 4 kittens didn't make it.
I'd like to think that they have now reached Rainbow Bridge where all our golden oldies up there will look after them for you. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't believe this, RIP BLUE BABY, so much wanted for years xxxx

Queen laid on the blue baby, devastated.

Also have a squarker, praying for this litter but something is not right, mum has milk and feeding so full tummies.

What I have worked towards for years has gone. :crying:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry CC, after the trauma of the other day now this (((hugs)))

Praying for the rest of the litter xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so sorry CC. RIP little blue baby.

Big hugs to you. xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oh no how tragic  RIP baby blue. 

Fingers crossed for the rest of them CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Life is so cruel, the only way for me to continue this pedigree line now is to mate my queen again next year, I cant do this to her, not after what she has been through this time.

Kicking myself for not keeping a kitten back from her first litter and I cant even go to any pet owners as I had the kittens neutered before leaving.

What has taken 5 years has gone in hours.

Will see what kittens survive but had I of known closed pyo whilst pregnant I would not have had any kittens.

Poor queen, gone through all this, I just pray 4 kittens will survive, the squarker must have some internal problems, inspected and I cant see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I have no words to comfort you hun, I wish I could, I can't begin to imagine how you're feeling xx

Big (((hugs))) from me, Willowbee, Gus, Evie Diva and Missy xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is not looking good for one other kitten at the moment, vet has made a visit but there must be something internally wrong.

Have hopes the other 4 will be ok.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry CC  Come on little ones, you can do it xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> It is not looking good for one other kitten at the moment, vet has made a visit but there must be something internally wrong.
> 
> Have hopes the other 4 will be ok.


So sorry to hear of the loss of your babes, fingers crossed for this little one x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Little squarker has a full tummy, so can feed, just not sure what is happening with them.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

ohhhhh CC 

(I don't venture into breeding section often )

How very sad - keeping everything crossed for the remaining kittens


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh CC how awful for you ... It's a cruel world at times ... Big hugs and paws and fingers crossed for the remaining furbabies


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Still have the 5 kittens, I wish they wouldn't fight over the same teat.

Will do new photo today.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

So pleased to hear you still have all the kittens, that's great news :thumbsup:

Looking forward to seeing the new photo


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

So sorry for the ones you have lost, CC. Keeping everything crossed for the remaining kitties. Xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*I don't come on petforums much these days, so only just seen this, WOW !!!!! what a roller coaster of emotions !!! goodness knows how you feel, I am so sorry for the loss of 5 of the kittens, that's a lot of kittens to lose, my heart goes out to you, I have everything crossed for the remaining 5, I will keep them in my prayers xxxxxx *


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New photo this evening. Happier now squarker has settled with a full tummy.
Think we are going to be ok now.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww CC they are gorgeous - there is nothing more wonderful when all goes well so very pleased the fabulous five are getting stronger x


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful babies CC, so pleased to hear things seam to be going alright now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quiet nest all night, still 5 well fed kittens, queen doing well and more settled, taking her synulox from my hand now.

I am more relaxed now until my other queen goes into labour.

Still not sure what future plans I have, going to take some time to consider this but the mum of 5 will be spayed which is a definite.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Glad they all had a good night 

You'll make the right decision in the end xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy  all doing very well now.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Gorgeous babies x


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic news


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are just beautiful! Lovely colours. So happy to hear all is going well now.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

beautiful babies and lovely colours


----------

